# bio-spira



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

aight so im trying to find bio-spira
i need to get my reds into there new tank
i can get it from my fiends store
but i need to know whats an average price to pay for an 8 oz bottle
i wanna get my 180 going next week 
and after that im gonna be stripping down my 75 and redoing
i used the store locator and i know my boy can get it 
i just dont wanna be paying 5times what i should be 
rumor has it that the cost is like 100 bucks or so
im on long island new york
anyways i cant even find it oon big als web site

any info would help 
thanks 
Ed


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Hemi said:


> aight so im trying to find bio-spira
> i need to get my reds into there new tank
> i can get it from my fiends store
> but i need to know whats an average price to pay for an 8 oz bottle
> ...


I payed 50.00 for enough to start my 150. I i forget though. Y not call the pet store? go tot he bio spira (marineland) web site, store located and call some stores near you


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

Hemi said:


> aight so im trying to find bio-spira
> i need to get my reds into there new tank
> i can get it from my fiends store
> but i need to know whats an average price to pay for an 8 oz bottle
> ...


Here is some advice that will work better than bio-spira and not cost you a cent.

1) Fill up your 180 and de-chlorinate the water
2) Put a filter from your existing tank on the 180 and any other decorations (rocks, etc) in the new tank.
3) Put fish in the tank immediately to give the bacteria a source of ammonia

I have done this several times on brand new tanks and never even really had a mini-cycle so you should be good to go if your existing filters have a decent amount of bacteria.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Rooner said:


> aight so im trying to find bio-spira
> i need to get my reds into there new tank
> i can get it from my fiends store
> but i need to know whats an average price to pay for an 8 oz bottle
> ...


Sounds good in theory, but the whole point of cycling is to avoid later complications with the fish. I wouldn't put anything other than goldfish in it till it is cycled. Evan with an established filter it is still going to take a couple weeks to fully cycle.

Here is some advice that will work better than bio-spira and not cost you a cent.

1) Fill up your 180 and de-chlorinate the water
2) Put a filter from your existing tank on the 180 and any other decorations (rocks, etc) in the new tank.
3) Put fish in the tank immediately to give the bacteria a source of ammonia

I have done this several times on brand new tanks and never even really had a mini-cycle so you should be good to go if your existing filters have a decent amount of bacteria.
[/quote]


----------



## Rooner (Dec 22, 2005)

timmy said:


> aight so im trying to find bio-spira
> i need to get my reds into there new tank
> i can get it from my fiends store
> but i need to know whats an average price to pay for an 8 oz bottle
> ...


Sounds good in theory, but the whole point of cycling is to avoid later complications with the fish. I wouldn't put anything other than goldfish in it till it is cycled. Evan with an established filter it is still going to take a couple weeks to fully cycle.

Here is some advice that will work better than bio-spira and not cost you a cent.

1) Fill up your 180 and de-chlorinate the water
2) Put a filter from your existing tank on the 180 and any other decorations (rocks, etc) in the new tank.
3) Put fish in the tank immediately to give the bacteria a source of ammonia

I have done this several times on brand new tanks and never even really had a mini-cycle so you should be good to go if your existing filters have a decent amount of bacteria.
[/quote]
[/quote]

Well on my 180 with 33 red bellies, I put a single AC500 from an established red belly tank (was the only filter on that tank) and as well, a new eheim 2217 and a new AC500. I also put a few rocks from the established tank and tested the water constantly and did not even experience a mini cycle.

I also put a brand new filter (another AC500) on that same existing red belly tank and I didn't experience a mini cycle there either. There must have been enough bacteria in the gravel and throughout the rest of the tank that there was no period of time at all with any amount of ammonia.

I have done this several times without any problems whatsoever and have always put my show fish in the tank as my ammonia source.

If anyone has any other conflicting experiences please do post them.


----------



## hromero0227 (Nov 1, 2005)

the cheapest place I found it with fast shipping was www.fishstoretn.com. They have fast shipping and they pack it with cold packs to keep the bacteria alive. I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

On average a 3 ounce pack is 20 bucks. Treats 90 gallons.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i may be havin the same problem on my 135. its been running for just over a week, and everything is at 0 like i donno. my goldfish in there are perfectly fine. i used media from my other filter in my xp3 on the new tank but the ac110 has new media. so i donno.. my tank is perfect im just worried to put my p's in lol


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

i pay $13 bucks for enough to treat 30 gallons... pricey in my area and tough to find


----------



## 86_Monte_SS (Nov 25, 2005)

i just put established bio in both my new filters, does that mean my tank is cycled?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

86_Monte_SS said:


> i just put established bio in both my new filters, does that mean my tank is cycled?


Only way to confirm is to sustain an ammonia source and perform tests to see if ammonia and nitrite stay at zero and your nitrates are increasing.


----------

